# need your ideas for big, visible treats that aren't filling or fattening



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Especially in agility training, I struggle between wanting my treats to be tiny for my tiny dog (and even big dogs only need a tiny treat for motivation) and needing the treats that I toss to be VISIBLE to Shama. What do you all recommend for treats that will bounce and roll and be VISIBLE while at the same time not be too filling for a tiny stomach?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> Especially in agility training, I struggle between wanting my treats to be tiny for my tiny dog (and even big dogs only need a tiny treat for motivation) and needing the treats that I toss to be VISIBLE to Shama. What do you all recommend for treats that will bounce and roll and be VISIBLE while at the same time not be too filling for a tiny stomach?


White reduced fat cheese sticks cut in small pieces are still pretty visible. A little t of people I train with use it. I don't because Kodi can't eat dairy, and the girls don't like cheese very much. (I don't know why, except maybe due to lack of exposure because of Kodi... most dogs love it)

Another thing we use is mini marshmallos. They are small and mostly air. Kodi loves them... Panda thinks they might be poison. So it seems to be an individual taste.  Charlee Bears are also low calorie, and light colored, and bouce well. My dogs all love them, (I don't know why... they look like soup crackers to me!!! LOL!) but probably because I don't use them often, so they remain a "rare" treat. 

The other thing I use a LOT is Happy Howie's turkey dog food roll. It is light in color, good ingredients, and can be cut into cubes of whatever size you want. Because it's pretty good nutritionally, I don't mind using it, and just counting it as part of their calorie intake for the day.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Do any of you have a soft toy (i.e., one that will not roll) that can hold a tiny treat inside? One of our trainers was telling me about a toy like this, but I need to email her to ask for its name . . . Thanks!


----------



## KarMar (Jan 14, 2016)

ShamaMama said:


> Do any of you have a soft toy (i.e., one that will not roll) that can hold a tiny treat inside? One of our trainers was telling me about a toy like this, but I need to email her to ask for its name . . . Thanks!


Lotus balls! They are absolutely fabulous


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

KarMar said:


> Lotus balls! They are absolutely fabulous


Yes, but they are expensive, and only come from performance dog training places.

These are what I use:

https://smile.amazon.com/KONG-Ducki...-7&keywords=dog+toy+with+replaceable+squeaker

I just take out the squeaker, and put treats in, instead. One caveat, though, you MUST train a reliable retrieve first. It doesn't have to be a formal, obedience retrieve, but the dog must be willing to bring the toy back to you to get out the cookie, or you will be teaching "keep-away" and "tear-the-toy-apart" rather than anything about agility. 

I started out teaching Kodi an informal retrieve VERY young using a tiny tupperware-type container with cookies in it. Without thumbs, he couldn't get into that.  He very quickly learned that if he brought it back to me, he got his treats!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

krandall said:


> I started out teaching Kodi an informal retrieve VERY young using a tiny tupperware-type container with cookies in it. Without thumbs, he couldn't get into that.  He very quickly learned that if he brought it back to me, he got his treats!


That is a riot, and I love the photo! New members, take note of this very clever idea! Shama loves to go get her toys when I toss them, but then she sets them down about six feet away from me and looks at me as if to say, "Throw it again!" Wish I'd known this tiny tupperware idea!


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

*retrieve*



ShamaMama said:


> That is a riot, and I love the photo! New members, take note of this very clever idea! Shama loves to go get her toys when I toss them, but then she sets them down about six feet away from me and looks at me as if to say, "Throw it again!" Wish I'd known this tiny tupperware idea!


Perry's retrieve has been pretty good (the only exception being if he's gotten tired of retrieving OR if he wants to chew on the ball instead of me throwing it again) to the point where I won't even throw it for him if it's out of arm reach (he knows he has to bring it to me, so if it's close but not close enough he'll nudge it with his nose to roll it closer to me) -- we'll see how much retraining I have to do after 8-10 weeks of crate rest = no chasing balls or retrieving.


----------

